# Shoestring



## grandad (May 31, 2009)

I am returning to film after many years of illness and wanting to get back to b/w again, but being on State Pension I have been unable to afford a 35mm developing tank. I have been given a Praktica MTL3 and have loaded it with film, but am now faced with an impasse. I cannot develop my film.

At my age you get to know when you have come up against a brick wall and not wanting to suffer more years of frustration got to thinking back a few years. I seem to remember some friends at the Public Darkroom Facility which I attended, developing their film in the actual cassette the film is sold in. 

So, seeing as a developing tank is out of the question, how would I set about developing my film in the cassette? There has to be a technique to it or it would turn into a joke in no time. I am thinking that there would have to be a way of rotating the spool so that the chemicals flow around the film, but how would I ensure that they flowed evenly? If there were tight spots, then there would be bare patches of undeveloped emulsion, yes? What kind of container would I have to use to hold the cassette and the chemicals? Mind boggling, to say the least.

Maybe someone out there has used this technique and can give me the info that would make it possible for me to develop my film. I hope so. Many thanks. Grandad.


----------



## terri (May 31, 2009)

I've not heard of this.    Can't even imagine how you'd go about it and expect to have proper chemical distribution.

You need to try to get yourself a tank.    You have internet access; have you looked on places like eBay?    With the rock-bottom prices in film equipment, you should be able to pick up a tank for a song.    I've seen whole lots of darkroom equipment - tank, reels, tongs, other miscellaneous items - go for 20-25 dollars.    Start a search - I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at what you can do, even on a small pension.       Good luck!


----------



## compur (May 31, 2009)

You should be able to find a tank for the price of a roll of film.


----------



## Sjixxxy (Jun 1, 2009)

Really doubt you will get by in the spool. The point of the tank is that it seperates the film and holds all the surfaces apart. Just isn't enough room in a spool to do that and develop & fix the film evently.

Watch your local craigslist, or the classifieds at apug.org. I've seen complete tanks with reels sell for $5USD or less.


----------



## grandad (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement guy's. As you have suggested I have been taking a look around on the Web and I think I might have solved my problem. This is going to take a day or two methinks, but all being well I shall be able to snap one up. Thanks again for everything, I shall come back with an update when I have it. Regards Grandad.


----------



## ann (Jun 1, 2009)

many years ago i do remember some discuss and tips for doing this; however, no one seems to remember much as it is not the thing to do.

as others have suggested check closely as you should be able to find at least one tank and reel for a song.


----------



## DSPhotography (Jun 7, 2009)

Hope you were able to find one for a good price. Personally, I am all about eBay for getting camera/darkroom equipment. I just picked up a steel tank with reel and steel lid for $15 shipped. And earlier this week grabbed a GraLab 300 timer for $30 shipped and an Omega C700 condenser with lens and negative holder for a mere $77 shipped.

And if you are trying to, or have gotten your tank off of eBay, then I'm sorry if I've outbid you on anything =P


----------



## Actor (Jun 24, 2009)

grandad said:


> I seem to remember some friends at the Public Darkroom Facility which I attended, developing their film in the actual cassette the film is sold in.
> 
> So, seeing as a developing tank is out of the question, how would I set about developing my film in the cassette?



It can't be done!

Sounds like an urban legend.


----------



## ann (Jun 24, 2009)

there was an article in one of the popular photo magazine many  many many years ago as i read it and thought this is crazy and forgot all about it until this thread


----------



## Actor (Jun 24, 2009)

ann said:


> there was an article in one of the popular photo magazine many  many many years ago as i read it and thought this is crazy and forgot all about it until this thread



Was it in the April issue?


----------



## ann (Jun 24, 2009)

good one, but i don't remember. i think it was the early 60's but too much fixer on the brain and i certainly wasn't interested.


----------



## CaboSailor (Jun 25, 2009)

Actually, I seem to recall something about this in the 60's and I might have even tried it.  Beyond that my feeble memory plays tricks.  I do remember during those years that lots of strange and wonderful things were tried.  One other was shooting tri-x at 6400 or so with a special developer!!!

Rich


----------



## compur (Jun 25, 2009)

Developing film in the cassette is discussed in _The Darkroom Cookbook_ by
Steve Anchell (which would cost more than a developing tank to purchase).

As I recall, the reasoning was as a last resort when no other suitable
container was available such as when in the field in primitive areas, etc.

In this age when people are throwing away darkroom equipment for lack of
buyers, I think that one could locate a proper developing tank at very
low (or no) cost by looking around a bit.


----------



## Actor (Jun 25, 2009)

compur said:


> Developing film in the cassette is discussed in _The Darkroom Cookbook_ by
> Steve Anchell (which would cost more than a developing tank to purchase).
> 
> As I recall, the reasoning was as a last resort when no other suitable
> container was available such as when in the field in primitive areas, etc.



Good to know.  I frequently find myself in primitive areas with all the chemistry needed for processing in my back pack, but without a tank. 

In a pinch polluted river water can be used as a developer.  That's no joke.  The EPA developed film in water from the Cuyahoga River to prove to a judge that the river was polluted.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 14, 2009)

None of this matters, since you can't afford film either.

There's a 35mm developing tank/spool on ebay right now for $3.50.


----------



## StokieSam (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi everybody, how's about this for an abstruse first post. Many, mnay years ago, I was taking a course with the Open University here in the UK. The course was on imaging and image processing, so included all kinds of stuff about Fourier Transforms and other mathematical insanity, but to add some practical experience and excitement, we were asked to produce a hologram, using a low power laser, a simple optical bench and a very basic 35mm 'box' camera (no lens, just a shutter). The film was supplied in a normal cassette and we were provided with the chemicals and instructions to process it in the cassette. This involved lots of twiddling and shaking in a jug of developer, then rinsing then fixer, etc. This worked OK for the 5 or 10 exposure length of film we were given. Remember that this is distance learning and everything was supplied in a big cardboard box and they obviously couldn't make any assumptions about what people might have other than ordinary household items. This thread brought back many memories.


----------

